# How to crochet a yarn bowl from fabric. To cute.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wish I could crochet.
http://www.simplynotable.com/2016/crocheted-yarn-bowl-crochet-pattern/


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a great idea.


----------



## Doves5 (Nov 14, 2011)

I love this, Thank you.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Clever!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Sweet and practical! I wouldn't be able to break this one.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

NEAT! I wonder how wide she cut her material. 1/2-inch, 3/4-inch. 1-inch ??


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Neat!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I love that so much. You can learn to crochet just enough to make that! You mostly just need to learn to do the single crochet stitch.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice idea.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Keiko said:


> NEAT! I wonder how wide she cut her material. 1/2-inch, 3/4-inch. 1-inch ??


it says 1 1/2" ,fold on half and press


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Keiko said:


> NEAT! I wonder how wide she cut her material. 1/2-inch, 3/4-inch. 1-inch ??


Just click on the link to the instructions. I missed it first time around as well.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

1.5" strips.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks. I guess I should have read better. I'm in Potter County. Where are you?


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I really like the button and loop closure at the top. I think this would also work in bulky or super bulky yarn, or maybe multiple strands of something held together to get the different colors effect. Shouldn't be too difficult to make it a bit bigger either.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

I love this! It's great.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

mama879 said:


> 1.5" strips.


Thanks for your post. That is a cute idea. Are you sure you don't want to learn to crochet? It's easier & quicker than knitting. I do both; but prefer knitting. However, it comes in handy to know both when I see something that would be fun to crochet.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Keiko said:


> Thanks. I guess I should have read better. I'm in Potter County. Where are you?


Berks County..


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't know where that is. I live one hour from Bradford, one hour from Olean (N.Y..), and near the New York line. There are a lot of Pennsylvania readers but none live anywhere near Coudersport, where I live.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love this.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the LINK! I have an old crochet magazine and it has a crochet cotton yarn bowl pattern that is similar to this one that I made for a birthday gift for a friend. Now I will be cutting strips of my fabric and trying one this way


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute. Pinned it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Keiko said:


> I don't know where that is. I live one hour from Bradford, one hour from Olean (N.Y..), and near the New York line. There are a lot of Pennsylvania readers but none live anywhere near Coudersport, where I live.


we're an hour east of Hershey,an hour weat of Allentown,just over the Lancaster County line.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Wish I could crochet.
> http://www.simplynotable.com/2016/crocheted-yarn-bowl-crochet-pattern/


If we lived closer I'd gladly make you one. I really like the look but I wonder if the threads of the fabric yarn wouldn't catch on you knitting yarn. I've made several mug rugs, placemats and rugs in this manner and it's just my opinion that those threads might be a problem. I'll bet you could do this after watching some YouTube ! Good luck.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Wish I could crochet.
> http://www.simplynotable.com/2016/crocheted-yarn-bowl-crochet-pattern/


There are instructions on the web as well as books to convert crochet to knit and
vice versa.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it, thanks so much for the link.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for this link looks like the kind of quick project great for car, scrap busting etc.. :sm24: :sm24:


----------

